# Normand Dealers Wanted



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Normand, a leader in the Canadian commercial and industrial snow blower market, is looking for dealers in the States. Normand is a 5th generation family owned business, and well known as one of the best. Normand also manufactures salt spreaders, dump trailers, and land levelers, as a dealer you'll have access to the full line. If you're interested in being a dealer for this very high quality brand please contact me. You can send me a PM here, or send me an email to [email protected], or call my cell at 218-205-7198.

Thanks,

Steve Koep
Fargo Snow -- Authorized Normand Distributor
Fargo, ND


----------

